# Ceramic Tiles



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

We are living in Miraflores , between La Cala and Calahonda and wish to replace our floor tiles. Could anyone recommend a good place to buy ceramic floor tiles, or any other type of floor tiles, and maybe a good tiler in the area that you could recommend.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a thought.. marble is cheap in Spain have you thought about having marble floors other than tiles?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just a thought.. marble is cheap in Spain have you thought about having marble floors other than tiles?


True, but once you've got marble you're kind of stuck with marble. 
Spain makes loads of tiles, many of which are exported to the UK (in the Valencia, Alicante region??) so there should be a wide range to choose from and at good prices too. We are not in the same region as you are, but we found plenty of big tile stores in poligonos and out of city stores, and even got some handmade rustic tiles directly from the manufacturers on the East coast. What I'm saying is, if you don't get a personal recommendation, there are plenty of places out there for you to look around


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> True, but once you've got marble you're kind of stuck with marble.
> Spain makes loads of tiles, many of which are exported to the UK (in the Valencia, Alicante region??) so there should be a wide range to choose from and at good prices too. We are not in the same region as you are, but we found plenty of big tile stores in poligonos and out of city stores, and even got some handmade rustic tiles directly from the manufacturers on the East coast. What I'm saying is, if you don't get a personal recommendation, there are plenty of places out there for you to look around


yes, there are tons

we've rented several places & a couple have had marble floors, and as much as I like the look, I find them a nightmare to look after - you have to be careful what you clean them with - & with kids (& the 85 year old) things get spilt & it's surprising how many things can damage the marble

added to that, they can look smeary when mopped (or maybe that's just my cleaner/cleaning)

I much prefer ceramic/terracotta type tiles


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

Many thanks for all your comments. I agree with that fact that when they are mopped, they can look 'smeary' and a little dull (ours are white), and as we rent out the apartment, quite a few are slightly chipped, so time for change. I did a google search for tile stores, but not very successful, so thought I would ask on here, but will have to search further.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linpegg said:


> Many thanks for all your comments. I agree with that fact that when they are mopped, they can look 'smeary' and a little dull (ours are white), and as we rent out the apartment, quite a few are slightly chipped, so time for change. I did a google search for tile stores, but not very successful, so thought I would ask on here, but will have to search further.


here's my google result for _azulejos calahonda_ azulejos calahonda - Buscar con Google

and the same on _páginas amarillas_ Azulejos en la localidad de Calahonda (Malaga)

you could narrow it down with different towns


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> here's my google result for _azulejos calahonda_ azulejos calahonda - Buscar con Google
> 
> and the same on _páginas amarillas_ Azulejos en la localidad de Calahonda (Malaga)
> 
> you could narrow it down with different towns


Many thanks again for your help. Will have a look and hopefully find what we are looking for.


----------

